# Evacuation on Starvulation



## cheech (Sep 25, 2007)

Well, this trip almost didn't happen for me. I was in, I was out, like the hokey pokey. Anyway, we (Hockey Man aka "the Godfather of the bass," and Curtis aka "I almost got my head bitten off by a hungry smallmouth.") rolled up around 6:45 or so to find a bit of a line at the entrance caused by a sweet Ford Econoline pulling some type of boat... errr... anyway, we had to wait an extra 5 whole minutes to launch, and I was T-d OFF. Not really, but I was itching to fish. I need to throw this report into rewind a bit here. In honor of some of the documentary style pictures that have been taken to record every minute of the trip, I took some very awesome shots to set the mood:

Me driving:









Brian driving:









Door handle:









Prepping the boat: Note, HockMeister is not a midget... That is a BIG motor that hauls ACE.









Sunrise:









Over to the Gulch of the Killer Rabbits, and didn't get much to write about over there. Saw a few perch here and there, but we wanted smallies... AND walleye if they'd have us. We covered water for about an hour until we decided to go fish'n under that thar bridge. The bridge fish have below average intelligence. They are also very stingy, I mean, Imagine what would happen if you threw a donut in between Orvis1 and Fatbass... No disrespect fellas, I'm just sayin'. Well, here is the result of tossing a delicious perch crank in between two stingy SOBs:

















The bigger of the two is this fella:









After that, we chucked and chucked with limited luck, so we just kept moving around. Finally Brian enticed this Bronzie to come up for a visit. Just so happens that this same fish took a snap at Curtis and almost took his head clean off:









No blood no foul is the way I fish, so we set that sucker back for another day... HockeyMan pulled out his "cheap" crank and began with the onslaught. He was indeed ripping lips, and after each one he would say "Dude, Cheech, you HAVE to get one of these baits." I agreed. In the mean time I robbed him of one of his 5,882 crankbaits for my own fishing pleasure. I got a few dinks. All the picture worthy fish seemed to bite HM's "cheap" bait.

















For those who are interested it is a Norman Lures jobby. Don't know the exact specs, but it's a craw colored bait that dives to about 10 feet and knocks the smallies silly. Just go to your favorite bait shop and ask for it in those exact terms, and they will be able to locate the exact bait. As HM was banging all of these smallies I was insisting VERY adamantly that he use a SPOOOOOOOON, but he wouldn't change baits for any reason whatsoever.

Finally my turn to hook up on a career smallie. It ate a 4" stick bait.









We were banging all of the banks with all of the cranks (nice rhyme I know), when we saw the first bolt of lightning. We fished up until we FELT the thunder. Yes, it was too close, and a 65 mph scurry across the lake cooled us off real nice like.

THE MEAL PICS.. The meal wasn't actually eaten until the PM hours, but it was better than any greasy burger joint I have ever visited.


----------



## Frito (Feb 29, 2008)

Report of the year! Great work...


----------



## DIPPER (Jun 21, 2008)

Killer report!!!! Do you troll for those waaleye or cast?


----------



## cheech (Sep 25, 2007)

DIPPER said:


> Killer report!!!! Do you troll for those waaleye or cast?


Just casting for smallies... We lucked into them.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Nice job. I feel ashamed laughing at your perch crank/doughnut reference, but I have to admit it had me guffawing.

I especially enjoyed the door handle pic. Photojournalism at its finest.

Nice report, cheech.


----------



## SlapShot (Sep 25, 2007)

I tell you whut, fishin' with Cheech and Curtis is always a pleasure. Had a good time. Looking forward to our next outing. I was going to post but don't need to now. And Cheech is right on the money, Norman cranks are sweet.

Thanks, Cheech, see you soon.

HockeyMan


----------



## grousehunter (Sep 11, 2007)

Great report!


----------



## RnF (Sep 25, 2007)

Nice outing. My thumb is all healed up from the last time we went out. It's itching to get tore up again...


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

FATBASS would lose that one! Funny shiz there :mrgreen: Thanks for the report..


----------



## flyguy7 (Sep 16, 2007)

A walleye with a crankbait in its mouth with a Scott G2 shirt behind it. Cassic shot! I love it!


----------



## cheech (Sep 25, 2007)

flyguy7 said:


> A walleye with a crankbait in its mouth with a Scott G2 shirt behind it. Cassic shot! I love it!




That is my go to bass fishing shirt. When I get out with the G2, I wear a cabela's shirt with a huge bass on it.


----------



## threshershark (Sep 7, 2007)

Cheech: I give your report a *14.54* on the Olympic Gymnastics scoring table. The starting degree of difficulty was a 5.75 for the front-twisting bass and walleye three-and-a-half.

I started off with a higher score on execution, but then you had the standard 1/3 deduction for not having any photos of the Gamakatsu EWG frog. Of course there was another 1/3 for no food photos, and yet another for no Mountain Dew/Mountain Dew T-shirt.

I know that you stole the photo of you driving from the Chinese female weightlifting competition, but I won't point it out to the mods as copyrighted material.


----------



## cheech (Sep 25, 2007)

threshershark said:


> Cheech: I give your report a *14.54* on the Olympic Gymnastics scoring table. The starting degree of difficulty was a 5.75 for the front-twisting bass and walleye three-and-a-half.
> 
> I started off with a higher score on execution, but then you had the standard 1/3 deduction for not having any photos of the Gamakatsu EWG frog. Of course there was another 1/3 for no food photos, and yet another for no Mountain Dew/Mountain Dew T-shirt.
> 
> I know that you stole the photo of you driving from the Chinese female weightlifting competition, but I won't point it out to the mods as copyrighted material.


No step on the landing has to count for SOMETHING!! I think the degree of difficulty should be upped, and the 1/3 deduction should be lifted for completing a feat such as fishing for bass and walleye all whilst wearing a snobby shirt advertising a $700 fly rod. You are the Cuban judge in China... USA hater!!!


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

The German judge here gives you a 10 for the pic of the two smallies on one crankbait. That must have been one heck of a fight. I have read about that happening with two little rats hooking up like that, but those two bass looked fairly buff. Way to go!


----------



## cheech (Sep 25, 2007)

Catherder said:


> The German judge here gives you a 10 for the pic of the two smallies on one crankbait. That must have been one heck of a fight. I have read about that happening with two little rats hooking up like that, but those two bass looked fairly buff. Way to go!


For further clarification, that was El Hockeyito Bandito with the two fish. He got a bit stingy on us, and his perfect ten will help us in the team exercises.


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

How did you get banned from UTOF? That's just crazy. :shock:


----------



## cheech (Sep 25, 2007)

martymcfly73 said:


> How did you get banned from UTOF? That's just crazy. :shock:


Well, feelings got hurt, and emails were sent... Who knows. I guess I wasn't playing nice with one of the more sensitive members over there. Everybody knows that UOTF is Drama On The Fly and it always will be. I guess my "mindless" banter was not completely understood :twisted:

No warning, straight up ban. There are supposed to be bigger tougher rules over there, but it seems as if it only applies to few members.

All in all, no biggie. I can still post about stuff here and other forums, and I'll still fish. I guess I'll just have to start watching soap operas for my drama now...


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

cheech said:


> martymcfly73 said:
> 
> 
> > How did you get banned from UTOF? That's just crazy. :shock:
> ...


That's too bad. I always enjoyed your posts, and your willingness to help others when asked. Their loss.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

WOW... They must have found out you were a closet bass fisherman..... I haven't been over there in 8 months yeah that place is drama...


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

cheech said:


> All in all, no biggie. I can still post about stuff here and other forums, and I'll still fish. I guess I'll just have to start watching soap operas for my drama now...


May I suggest Univision or Telemundo for you drama? ROWR!

Banned? They turned on their own when he was discovered posting offensive material (bass) in another forum, eh?

I'd agree, sucks for them.


----------



## RnF (Sep 25, 2007)

LOAH said:


> I'd agree, sucks for them.


It does suck for them, it's a big loss to that community. I am sure the ban is only temporary though.

I like the site and it's a great resource with extremly knowledgeable people, but there is a reason I spend more time here than over there.


----------

